# Attack on Wake Island (1943)



## Pong (Feb 28, 2010)

Found these photos from LIFE. The Attack on Wake Island on the birthday of my mom (October 05, 1943). LIFE has quite some amazing photographs of the War. 
































-Arlo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2010)

Very cool stuff Pong! Thank you for posting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2010)

Very cool Arlo, that last one rocks!


----------



## Pong (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks, and the last one I will use as a wallpaper for me PC.



-Arlo


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow
So cool photos!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree, that last photo is simply badass!

Thanks for posting them


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 1, 2010)

Great post!


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 1, 2010)

LOVE the SBDs in the clouds... i need a siggy from that


----------



## evangilder (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, that last shot is a real stunner!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2010)

Excellent!!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2010)

LIFE does have some great pics in their archives. I keep finding new ones to gawk at. Great stuff!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a Lodge brother that was on Wake when the Japanese captured it. He was one of the first American POW's
of the war. I guess he's in his late 80's or early 90's. He, and others on Wake, were POW's the entire length of the war.

By the time we took it back he had been shipped to Japan.

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 3, 2010)

ccheese said:


> I have a Lodge brother that was on Wake when the Japanese captured it. He was one of the first American POW's
> of the war. I guess he's in his late 80's or early 90's. He, and others on Wake, were POW's the entire length of the war.
> 
> By the time we took it back he had been shipped to Japan.
> ...



In that respect he was lucky.
The men the Japanese kept on the island they executed before we could take it back.

ExecutedToday.com 1943: 98 American civilian contractors on Wake Island

Massacre on Wake Island

Battle of Wake Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2010)

Great shots! LIFE really has some excellent shots in their gallery if you have the time to look through them all.


----------



## Pong (Mar 4, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> LOVE the SBDs in the clouds... i need a siggy from that



Also, I think those aren't clouds , but actually smoke.  From the other photos showing the smoke of the bombing I think they are smoke.

Anyway, that shot is still amazing and I have now made it a wallpaper for my PSP.


----------

